# I Heart You



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Envelope design idea


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

:thumbup: Clever!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks.. great idea


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great concept. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Can you give measurements? Very cute idea. N


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice.... could you please post the measurements?


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, what a good idea.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What a cute idea. I'll have to give it a try. 

My daughter just gave me an envelope maker template (Kreate-a-lope) she bought from a KickStarter project online (www.greensneakers.com), and I'll bet it would work to help with the folding if I can get the heart shape right. I think it would look great with double-sided paper.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Very useful. What a great idea. You can make all different sizes.
Thanks for sharing,
Elfie


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Corndolly said:


> Thank you for sharing, what a good idea.


Is that a house cat?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

neat idea


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Is that a house cat?


Yes, that's Sam, he is our 5 year old Maine ****, such a lazy lump, but really is the boss of the house. He had to have his teeth cleaned this week, been a bit under the weather, but he is back in good form now.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

What a brilliant idea! Will have to have a go at some point! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very clever! Who would have thought?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Corndolly said:


> Yes, that's Sam, he is our 5 year old Maine ****, such a lazy lump, but really is the boss of the house. He had to have his teeth cleaned this week, been a bit under the weather, but he is back in good form now.


I thought he might be a Maine ****.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

mamanacy said:


> Can you give measurements? Very cute idea. N


I cannot, as I didn't make this. It was on Pinterest.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks good idea...


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, great idea!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

use the sz of a sm envelope to start and go from thjere.


MrsB said:


> I cannot, as I didn't make this. It was on Pinterest.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

use the sz of a sm envelope to start and go from thjere.


MrsB said:


> I cannot, as I didn't make this. It was on Pinterest.


----------

